# Mufasa and Zazu - Rabbit pair - Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These boys were surrendered to us when their owner could no longer cope.

Mufasa and Zazu were living in a dirty small hutch and Mufasa has had to have an extensive haircut to remove his matted hair.

Despite all this both boys are friendly  Because we have brought them indoors here they will need to stay indoors until the warmer weather. Zazu is neutered and Mufasa will be done before they are homed. Both bunnies will be fully vaccinated prior to homing. Minimum hutch size is 6ft x 2ft x 2ft with an accompanying run. For larger accommodation advice please ask.

Mufasa before:-










And after:-










Zazu










Enquiries to [email protected]


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Mufasa has been neutered successfully and the boys are still looking. They will be vaccinated before leaving us.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking, being vaccinated next week.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These buns are all ready to go, and have their vaccination cards to go with them.

No interest at all, although they certainly got a lot of appreciative comments at the vets


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Mu and Zu are still looking. They'll be ready to go outside soon, once the weather warms up.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

We've a promising application for these two


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These two are going home in a weeks time


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These boys were homed successfully


----------

